# Will DUI affect application?



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi there! 
My husband and I both qualify according to* the list* although he is more experienced in his field and therefore gets more points (73 to my 69) so should be the principal applicant.
However, in his younger, sillier, days he received 2 DUI convictions, the last 19 years ago; he has also had a few speeding tickets, nothing recent or major, but nevertheless....
Will this impact upon our application, could it be refused on this basis? 

I've looked up the criminal checks on the CIC site, and only some states :confused2: in Australia have to include the traffic history... ours (Queensland)
is one of them!
If anybody has any similar experience/situations, would love to hear how you fared. Thanks guys.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jazza161 said:


> Hi there!
> My husband and I both qualify according to* the list* although he is more experienced in his field and therefore gets more points (73 to my 69) so should be the principal applicant.
> However, in his younger, sillier, days he received 2 DUI convictions, the last 19 years ago; he has also had a few speeding tickets, nothing recent or major, but nevertheless....
> Will this impact upon our application, could it be refused on this basis?
> ...


He would be considered rehabilitated by Canadian Immigration. He should, however, ensure he reports all details of his convictions on the application.
His convictions 19 years and more ago should have no impact on your application(s).


----------



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin!
Your reply was a relief 
We fully intend to disclose everything, as undoubtedly they would know it all anyway! Just wanted to have some idea before we commit to the cost of the application (about $2000 AUS for our family of 5).
Thanks again.


----------



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Just had my PNP application accepted and I had two DD on my license (younger sillier days) and as long as you disclose you will have no problems NB they do however frown on violent or drug charges. you will be fine so go for it!!


jazza161 said:


> Hi there!
> My husband and I both qualify according to* the list* although he is more experienced in his field and therefore gets more points (73 to my 69) so should be the principal applicant.
> However, in his younger, sillier, days he received 2 DUI convictions, the last 19 years ago; he has also had a few speeding tickets, nothing recent or major, but nevertheless....
> Will this impact upon our application, could it be refused on this basis?
> ...


----------



## Kristenstewart (Aug 7, 2013)

As his convictions was long back with no further issues you can apply.. But if they ask it has necessary about providing the documents for his issues you can seek an attorney's help to clear of all his legal issues... This will help you both to travel without facing any problem..


----------

